# spin on oil filter adapter kit issue (860 powermaster)



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought a spin on oil filter adapter kit for my 860 powermaster. Simple deal I figured... Removed the oil filter cartridge container completely. That left me with a threaded hole on the side of the block. I attempted to insert the threaded insert from the kit. It will only go in on the narrow thread end (approx 3/4 inch) which is the same diameter as the bolt that was originally in the cartridge. Problem is the adapter is designed for the big end (approx 1 1/4") to go into block and the smaller thread end is what the oil filter screws onto. 

I called the parts warehouse and the guy said, there is another piece that should unscrew from block? EVerything else sure looks like its molded/forged in the engine block


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

This link is Ford Parts list and diagrams for 860. If there is another threaded insert, it should show on your engine parts diagram and list. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr65433 (you can change the dealer by pushing the button) P.S. from a fellow member.......welcome


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

yeah thats not exactly what it looks like... that shows the aftermarket


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

the parts company says that inter piece should come out! It has about a 1/16 inch lip and I can't get a wrench to stay on it. Sure looks like it is part of the block


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

thats where the 3/4 bolt screws into that hold the canister filter on


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

ok, I'm not much of a mechanic, but I'm learning.......I very much doubt the bolt or nut was cast in the block. I suggest you use a 6 point socket but hit it with a bit of penetrating oil for an overnight soak before trying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

This would be a great time for an impact wrench!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

no way to get onto it! The front control arm ? for left wheel runs along this area. Got to imagine other guys ran into this when converting 8n, 9n, Jubilee to spin off oil filters as it is the same part for all 4 cyl Fords


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

try watching this youtube video....I have not, but it says he's changing to spin on. Let me know if you learn anything!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

yep seen it before... doesn't look like he takes anything else off the block - exactly like what I did. My threaded part WILL NOT go into block too big


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

If you call All States Ag Parts they will have someone on the parts phone smart enough to discuss what you are experiencing. Same with several other suppliers. Perhaps you were sent the wrong part.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

that does not look like the part shown in the video!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

agreed - but I checked several places and all the parts look like mine. I can't find any with smae size thread on both ends


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

Try NAPA auto parts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

Check out this part at NAPAonline 
Oil Filter Conversion Kit - H/D Truck
Part # :
FIL 4124
https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/FIL4124
Not sure this is actually the correct kit, but a GOOD counterman who knows how to research his references will be able to come up with the right kit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

I was out for volunteer work today and went past NAPA after. Best researcher was there and could not find a kit specifically listed for the 860. However he found old ford trucks listed used the same filter cartridge as your 860. I think I would try that part # I gave you above. As an alternative, it seems you could drop the rear end of the left radius rod and pivot it out of the way so you could get good access for a 6 point socket (perhaps on an impact driver) remove the adapter and use the kit you have.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

another member advised me that this part does indeed come off - so I'll try again. Tractor part store says its the right part


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2017)

FINALLY - thanks for tips - I got it off with a 1 1/4" socket on a 1' drive. It wasn't easy but finally got it done thanks y'all


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome. I love happy endings


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

kc outdoorsman said:


> I bought a spin on oil filter adapter kit for my 860 powermaster. Simple deal I figured... Removed the oil filter cartridge container completely. That left me with a threaded hole on the side of the block. I attempted to insert the threaded insert from the kit. It will only go in on the narrow thread end (approx 3/4 inch) which is the same diameter as the bolt that was originally in the cartridge. Problem is the adapter is designed for the big end (approx 1 1/4") to go into block and the smaller thread end is what the oil filter screws onto.
> 
> I called the parts warehouse and the guy said, there is another piece that should unscrew from block? EVerything else sure looks like its molded/forged in the engine block


There is an insert(#8) that should unscrew,from the block .
The new insert(#12) takes its place,to hold the adapter in place.
Then the filter screws onto the new insert..


----------

